# 1970s Huffy Daisy Daisy tandem



## PLERR (Mar 15, 2021)

*Headline: Collector picks up first tandem! Guy says huzzah! Girl says uhmmm...*

I've been looking for a tandem for a long time. I always thought a Schwinn would be nice because the colors are so great, but the prices are not. I like the older Huffys with the sweeping his-n-hers top tube, but I haven't found one I liked yet. After that it was either a bright yellow Huffy Sunny Day Ride or a not-red Daisy Daisy.

Well, here's my Daisy Daisy. I see these in red all the time, sometimes in aqua, but this Champaign and metallic brown combo is really neat. It comes from a wedding photographer, so it has an interesting history.

It's really nice and rides well as is. It even has, what I believe to be, the original Firestone Town & Country "SC" tires (made in USA). It needs daily driver tires, new brake pads, some coaster brake work, a rear reflector, and some TLC. That's it. Not sure how I'll move this around with my Honda, but we'll figure something out.

*If you have a Huffy tandem please share it here! I'd love to see what's out there!*

And if anyone can help decode my 70s Huffy S/N I'd appreciate it - 2H990949. 1972 maybe?

E=-)


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

I’m thinking ‘72 but thought the BMA sticker may indicate later. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim s (Mar 16, 2021)

Here is my Huffy Daisy Daisy, it is a 1960. Everything is original except the front inner tub and the bike rides nicely. Tim S


----------



## kc27 (Mar 28, 2021)

I believe your bike is from 1972. It is really well preserved. My Huffy tandem, shown below was identical to yours. Its serial number was 2H993146. From sources on the web, I guessed the year of manufacture of my bike was 1972. Several sites stated Huffy did not indicate the decade of manufacture in their serial numbers, only the year of manufacture was indicated with the first number. They said you were left to deduce the decade from the style and color of the bike.

The photo shows my tandem as it appeared when I sold it in September 2019. Like yours, mine still had the original Firestone tires on it when I sold it, mostly because it did not get used much and was always stored indoors. I've only seen them in this color twice before, once a few years ago at a bike coop (they were asking $300 for it) and yours. 

I replaced the Huffy with a 5-speed Trail Mate Easy Ride tandem. I've got a great bike path a short bike ride from home that has a few hills where a lower gear is needed. I had considered converting the Huffy to a multispeed but did not trust my limited bicycle mechanic skills to get the job done.


----------



## PLERR (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing that info and pics your bike. You have the second vote for '72. I hope that's correct, it means it will be 50 years old next year. I figured the color combo was on the less common end of the spectrum.

I haven't done a thing to my bike yet and it rides very nicely. Now I have to get the other half on the other end to see if this is something we can do!


----------



## kc27 (Mar 28, 2021)

I think you are right, you do not see that color combination very often.

The bike was in such good shape, I was somewhat reluctant to part with it. However, it went to a good home. The buyer was a woman who had fond memories of riding a tandem as a child with her siblings and now wanted to share that experience with her grandchildren. Like you, I could tell the Firestone tires were beyond their prime and advised her to replace the tires. She thought they looked fine. I hope she got a second opinion and replaced the tires.

They are fun to take out for a cruise. I hope your spouse finds it an enjoyable ride. The only part that took some getting used to for me was resisting the urge to steer the bike whenever I was in the back seat.


----------



## C1B1 (Dec 14, 2021)

These are fun to ride. We have five tandems & ride them all.


----------

